# Not a vehicle motor but check this thing out!



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Found it on ebay. It's an antique electric fan with an open frame DC motor. Didn't even know such ever existed. Awesome find! 

Antique Crocker Wheeler Fan 1890's!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Pricey but a cool motor/fan.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

beautiful, It probably cost the equivalent of 7k in 1890 . Nice find . My dad tuck me to Fords Deerborn museum in the 60's , I saw a lot this kind of workmanship .


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Wonder how fast you could run it with some hot Helwig racing brushes instead of the copper "leaf springs" used in it now???


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I noticed the data plate appeared to have 1800 as the RPM. That would be pretty fast for a fan!


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like it has had extensive, amateur restoration.


----------

